# 2002 USTCC Update



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*USTCC Update*










Over 25 different competing teams and manufacturer's from Subaru, BMW, Honda, Acura, Mazda, Nissan, Dodge and Audi. Run by National Auto Sport Assocaition

*Schedule*

March 16-17 Sears Point Raceway Results
Sonoma, California (near San Francisco)

April 27-28 Portland International Raceway Results
Portland, Oregon (no chicane)

June 22-23 Summit Point Raceway Results
Summit Point, West Virginia (near Washington D.C.)

July 13-14 Buttonwillow Raceway Park Results
near Los Angeles, California

August 10-11 Las Vegas Motor Speedway Results
Las Vegas, Nevada ("ALMS" course)

October 26-27 Las Vegas Motor Speedway
Las Vegas, Nevada (1.9 mile course)

November 23-24 Sears Point (Infineon) Raceway
Sonoma, California (near San Francisco)

*Current Drivers/Manufacturer/Rookie Standings*

For more info please contact [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Next season a couple teams are supposed to field some new Spec Vs which should be interesting (having the largest 4 cylinders)

Is it ok if I post information on the USTCC or other Nasa Events (like driving schools or other amateur racing series)? I was always wondering it I'd be interested in watching some races or taking schools until I met someone else who told me what to do. Thanks.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Feel free to post that info here!

Tom


----------

